# misc. bottles



## wonkapete (Jun 14, 2008)

I've just been rearranging bottles on this rainy day so, heres a few misc. pics.

 Paper Label throwaways:







 A very unusual paper label throwaway, bottled by White Rock:











 A old paper label I picked up at an auction long time ago - has an old piece of tape around the neck, saying this is what Granny drank when she had cancer in 1936.






 Couple nice paper label throwaway Double Colas:






 misc:
















 A nice old paper label Whistle - notice it's an embossed Coca-Cola flavor bottle:











 Canada Dry paper label Table Water:






 Notice the significance! and thats October 1957 in case you can't read it.






 We've all dug Plutos.. here's one with the label:











 A nice one that you local guys can appreciate.  It's a Vinegar from Greer's Food Stores in Mobile!


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone else collect Bellywashers? I started when they first came out.  Have them all up to this point.  Some of the early ones sell over $100 each.






 misc. bottles:
















 full case of cans:






 my all original 1929 Glascock cooler:






 I've always liked the paper label Pepsi because many times the neck labels are different.  Here's a couple examples:






 Here's a few Coke prototype caps.  All are some type of pull caps.






 Another huge part of my collection is test market items, such as:






 and:






 and:







 Lastly, a few frozen Coke pieces.  These are light up, rotating pieces.  Some of these go mega $$.






 and earlier one:






 a RARE complete, 1969, frozen coke machine:






 and an old sign..


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 15, 2008)

gotta have straws for your frozen coke!






 I love wacky items, such as these Diet Pepsi scales:






 cardboard carton for cans:






 a few diamond pieces..


----------

